# i must be mad....



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

im doing a sponsored skydive  

please feel free to sponsor me at www.bmycharity.com/h4hskydive for help for heroes  

jo (who lives up to her name   ) xxx



/links


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jo,

I have been offered the chance so many times to parachute out of an aircraft but have always said I would only do it if the the aircraft was actually going to crash   .  You are brave and it's such a worthwhile cause, I have sponsored you but think you are mad  

Shelley x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you Shelley   I didnt really get a chance to think about it before I said yes so maybe thats why im doing it    There will be about 4 of us from Norfolk ACF who will be doing it together so least one of them will be able to shove me out of the plane if I get too scared to jump lol   I think im the only girl doing it too   

Thank you again  

Jo xxx


----------

